#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Study Cost In UK-Higher Education Cost In UK

## rajrocks

_Hi!  This is Raj, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in UK ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in UK
_
Study in United States does not mean that you have to spend only on study,explore this article to have an idea what all you must know before you plan to study in UK.*

Study Cost in UK*

The education you’ll  receive in UK will greatly enhance your career and would help you to achieve your aim.. This is  because the education system in UK, with its  high  standards in infrastructure and teaching, is  known all  over the world and allures many students all over the world. And this is further because of the many independent organizations  who regularly inspect and accredit UK’s universities and courses, and  have them striving for excellence. With all this in mind, it may seem  like studying in UK may be just a dream but it’s not so. Studying in UK  actually costs less when compared to some of the other countries like US  or Australia for two reasons: one, most of the master’s programs in UK  are of 1 year duration when compared to many other countries including  India, US, or Australia; second, considering the overall benefits of  living in a culturally diverse yet an all-English environment (the  unanimously accepted global business language) and having an access to  whole other things, it’s rather money for its worth.

For a week’s course you could pay anything from under 200 to over 1000. It really does depend on the nature of the course you choose. You can find out what your course will cost by checking out the course providers’ profile on this site.




 *Postgraduate study and MBAs*

You'll get great value for money from a UK postgraduate education no matter where you choose to study. The figures below show approximately what you can expect to pay, but it's worth bearing in mind that course fees can vary considerably between institutions. You can find more details on individual education institutions’ fees on our site by checking out their profiles.

The fees you pay will vary dependent on the type of course you choose and will differ from school to school and are at the discretion of the institution,

For a week’s course you could pay anything from under 200 to over 1000. It really does depend on the nature of the course you choose. You can find out what your course will cost by checking out the course providers’ profile on this site.

*
Postgraduate study and MBAs*

You'll get great value for money from a UK postgraduate education no matter where you choose to study. The figures below show approximately what you can expect to pay, but it's worth bearing in mind that course fees can vary considerably between institutions. You can find more details on individual education institutions’ fees on our site by checking out their profiles.

*Average course fees

**Arts and humanities         courses:
*
*7,000-9,000 per year*

*Science Courses
*
*7,500-12,000 per year*

*MS
*
*10,000-21,000 per year*

*    MBA
*
*4,000 to more than 30,000 per year*





*
Undergraduate study*

*Average Course Fee:-*

*Engineering Courses*
*4,000 to 12,000 per year*

*Arts courses
*
*7,000 to 9,000 per year*

*Science courses
*
*7,500 to 12,000 per year*

*Clinical courses
*
*10,000 to 21,000 per year*






Of course, you’re not just paying for the lectures and practicals you’ll attend: you’ll also have access to college libraries, extensive research resources, ultramodern computer facilities, science and practical laboratories, as well as workshops equipped with state-of-the-art equipment; fantastic sports facilities, music rooms and drama studios, all of which add value to your course. And that’s before you even start to take into account the value of the experience you’ll gain from studying in the modern, progressive and multicultural environment the UK has to offer. It's a unique experience that you couldn't put a price on.
*
Career-based and pre-university study*


UK career-based and pre-university course fees can vary considerably between institutions, but the figures below show approximately what you’ll need to pay.

*AS- and A-levels:*
 *4,000-8,000 per year*

*BTECs and other         vocational:
*
*4,000-6,000 per year*

*HNC/HNDs:
*
*5,000-10,000 per year*

*Foundation Degrees:
*
*7,000-12,000 per year*






*Study at a UK independent school*
The fees you pay to attend independent school include your course fees, accommodation and may include some or all extracurricular activities, but it's to check exactly what is included with the school. You may be asked to pay extra for language tuition.
Fees vary from school to school and are at the discretion of the institution; there are no national standards. You should expect to pay a minimum of 8,000 per year and fees can be as high as 25,000.

*English Language Course Fees in UK*
Again, the amount of money you spend  in fees for an English Language course in UK depends on the type of  course you’re studying—whether it is for Basic English or is something  more tailor made for the ones whose native language is not English.  Also, the school you’re studying at has a lot to do with the amount of  fees you’re spending. There are some non-accredited English language  schools that offer education at very low prices, however if progress is  needed to be made in acquiring finesse in the language, it’s recommended  that you study only from an accredited school. Having said all that,  the fees can cost anywhere from 200 to 1,000 per week from an  accredited school.

*Approximate Cost of Living in UK*
The approximate cost of living in UK  may be from the cheap 6,000 per year to average 9,000 per year to the  expensive 12,000 per year. These costs include accommodation, food,  travel (bus/subway), entertainment (cinema/eating out/sports), and other  (books/clothing/personal hygiene/telephone calls). These costs vary  according to which part of UK you’re planning to live in, your  lifestyle, and how close your residential address is to the school  you’re studying in. Note that the general expenses are a 25% higher in  London than elsewhere in UK and also that the cost of living will  increase by 50% if for a couple than an individual.

_If You have any query regarding the education in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them_








  Similar Threads: Study Cost In Canada-Cost Of Study In Canada Study in australia cost | Cost of studying in australia Cost of living In UK-Living cost in UK -How to survive  in UK living standards Education cost in USA - Cost of Education in US - Cost of living in USA

----------

